# Lutron Radio Ra 3



## spiwrx

All things Radio Ra 3 (aka RR3 or RA3) including backwards compatibility.











Finally starting a fresh thread coming off a will discussed Radio Ra 2 thread you can review here:
Lutrons RadioRA2

Lutron just announced Radio Ra 3 and hopefully we can see it start to ship Q1 2022, they are saying January but I thinks that's ambitious considering the currently supply chain issues and upcoming Holidays.

Lutron Press Releases - Up-to-Date Light Control News and Information

Transform the way your residential clients look at lighting control. With RadioRA 3, Lutron introduces the latest innovations for home lighting control systems.

Some key points:

Still Software Programmed / App Edited
New Sunnata based Dimmers and Keypads
Lutron system integration with other leading connected brands including Control4, Savant, URC, Sonos, Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant, Apple Homekit and more 
Processor Powered by PoE via CAT5e (or better) ethernet cable. Install the processor centrally in the home for optimal RF coverage with no more need for a power supply & nearby 120v outlet. Processor kit sold with PoE injector included.
Backwards compatible to enable upgrade of existing Radio Ra 2 _(Some RR2 capable devices like Grafik Eye, GrafikT and WPM are not compatible at this point)_
Convert existing RadioRA 2 programming to the new RadioRA 3 processor with 1-button
Each processor controls up to 200 Lutron devices [up to 100 new RadioRA 3 devices (SUNNATA dimmers, keypads, switches) + 100 RadioRA 2 & RA2 Select compatible devices]
New QuickFind software makes the processor easy to find and setup the processor on the home network
Proprietary ClearConnect® RF technology for reliable, lightning-fast performance
Coming soon: Pair two RA 3 processors to create 1 system of up to 400 devices
New Colors
RA3 now comes with Lutron’s *LEAP API* which embeds system programming directly in the top control brands’ design software, eliminating the need to do the programming twice and saving you hours to days of programming time
_LEAP_ offers a high degree of network security via Transport Layer Security (TLS) v1.2
Plus, _LEAP_ ensures your clients will enjoy *fast, ultra-responsive performance* of all the devices in their integrated system

This was just announced Nov. 1st 2021 so I'm sure there will be a lot of questions and we'll get to them soon enough.

[Edit 11/9/21]
Just to clear up some terminology moving forward:
- "Type A" devices Compatible RA2 devices. Maestro style dimmers, switches, fan speed controls. seeTouch wall, table and hybris keypads, clear connect wireless motion sensors, Pico's, VCRX and Aux Repeaters. These still continue to work on their RF band and require Auxiliary Repeaters as they normally would. Up to 4 Aux. Repeaters can be added to a RA 3 Processor for communication with Type A devices only. 

- "Type X" devices are the new Sunnata styled devices. All of these switches, dimmers, keypads will require a neutral connection. Type X communicates as part of a mesh network and does not use aux. repeaters and relies on other type X devices be within their 25/75 design rules for best communication.


----------



## jfeger

Thank you for starting this @spiwrx . For those curious, the training is live on myLutron already. It appears similar to the Level 1 training for Ra2, where the SW will be unlocked once you verify with Lutron the completion of the course. I just took the first "Intro" session to validate it is real and working training.


----------



## spiwrx

Training for me was about 2.5hrs, just completed today. But I skipped though a lot I already knew. It's self paced like previous trainings so you don't have to do it all at once.


----------



## DMILANI

Were you able to download the software? Is it available already?


----------



## thebland

No Grafik-Eye and power modules support.... Yet? 

So they will support these at some point in time?


----------



## Neurorad

Backwards compatible, huge plus.

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## SJHT

It’s going to be interesting to watch the changes to the integration API going from Telnet to LEAP. Going to cut out many home automation softwares as well as security systems (eg ELK) in the short term. The reality is that the open integration regardless if it was the best, sold more Lutron hardware. Seems like they should have supported the old/Telnet, but promoted the advantages of the new/Leap. More of a long term issue if they are truly open which they have not been for other solutions which use Leap… SJ


----------



## gtg465x2

I guess they won't allow the Sunnata dimmers to work with the RadioRA 2 repeater, huh? I only bought my RA 2 system about a year ago, and I was planning on adding switches to a couple additional rooms soon, so I'm trying to decide what my next course of action is. I really like the new Sunnata dimmer style, but I can't lose the Telnet API because I use a Hubitat for my motion control automations since RA 2 just doesn't provide enough customization on that front by itself.


----------



## jfeger

gtg465x2 said:


> I guess they won't allow the Sunnata dimmers to work with the RadioRA 2 repeater, huh? I only bought my RA 2 system about a year ago, and I was planning on adding switches to a couple additional rooms soon, so I'm trying to decide what my next course of action is. I really like the new Sunnata dimmer style, but I can't lose the Telnet API because I use a Hubitat for my motion control automations since RA 2 just doesn't provide enough customization on that front by itself.


This is my exact situation (migrating to Hubitat), except I bought my Ra2 system on SUNDAY, the day before the Ra3 announcement! . I knew the Ra3 was coming based on the other thread, but decided to go ahead with Ra2 because I doubt Lutron would simply kill it. I also was concerned about Telnet not being included in Ra3, which _seems_ to be the case at the moment, but actually hasn't been confirmed as far as I can tell. They just don't proactively mention Telnet anywhere, it could be buried in it still. Over on the Hubitat forum I sparked up an Ra3 thread and the smarter-than-me folks pointed out that Home Assistant uses some LEAP for their integration. Additionally, they said the Caseta Hub Pro has an option to enable Telnet buried in it somewhere. _IF_ the new Ra3 processor (the new name for the repeater/gw) has that same concept, then perhaps all isn't lost.

As for the Sunnata dimmers, they are not compatible with the Ra2 RF frequency, as the new clear connect protocol operates in the 2.4Ghz spectrum, not the 431-437 Mhz that Ra2 operates in. The new Ra3 processor works with both RF frequency sets though, so the maestro dimmers, powr savr, and shades, and other components (not all, so double check before making a move) from Ra2 will work with the Ra3 processor.


----------



## spiwrx

DMILANI said:


> Were you able to download the software? Is it available already?


 YES



thebland said:


> No Grafik-Eye and power modules support.... Yet?


 I cannot see why they wouldn't in the future but I don't know.


> So they will support these at some point in time?


 Again, It seems like a no brainer but no news on this yet.




gtg465x2 said:


> I guess they won't allow the Sunnata dimmers to work with the RadioRA 2 repeater, huh?


No, I doubt it. You have to replace to the RA3 processor. 


> I only bought my RA 2 system about a year ago, and I was planning on adding switches to a couple additional rooms soon, so I'm trying to decide what my next course of action is. I really like the new Sunnata dimmer style, but I can't lose the Telnet API because I use a Hubitat for my motion control automations since RA 2 just doesn't provide enough customization on that front by itself. Give the Hubitats and others time to catch up. This was only released yesterday.


----------



## thebland

How many questions on that exam? I'm 25 or more questions in and no end in site !


----------



## spiwrx

thebland said:


> How many questions on that exam? I'm 25 or more questions in and no end in site !


I didn't count but it was more than I expected. A lot of shading questions I thought for the little bit of review or the lack of attention I was paying to shades.


----------



## bill.d

Overall looks good with a few open questions and a couple gripes. 

Hope for Telnet (the new Designer software would seem to accommodate it). 
Wish the RD-RD could have the LEDs like the new Sunnata companion dimmers. 
Interesting to hear Lutron pronounce it as soo-nata. 
Crazy to see in 2021 that the processor is limited to 100+100 devices. 
Why limit the outdoor switch to RadioRA 3? 
Most changes are fairly incremental and will not move the needle much in the competitive marketplace. There are still functionality gaps to even some much cheaper Z-Wave/Zigbee dimmers. Not to mention continued conditional programming gaps with systems like Control4 lighting. So Lutron's selling point will remain reliability for at least the short term. The broader market is undergoing a lot of change over the next few years. Competition is good!


----------



## jfeger

Heh, yeah, sooo-nata. On the outdoor, I am guessing its due to the fact the Ra3 spectrum goes further, so they felt they could pull it off as long as its near another pair of functioning devices to "mesh" in. Ra2 doesn't support it, so they probably just said heck with it, too much risk of reliability issues. For the RD-RD, I found it interesting that it does not have that. Also, isn't the LED bar the "touch" part to control brightness?

Its funny you mention Z-wave, as my entire house is z-wave or Insteon today. While I have not had connectivity / response issues, I find the switches to not be as friendly for LED, which has been my main driver to go to Lutron (which I just ordered Ra2!).


----------



## philg5140

I keep getting to the end of the questions, get my passing score but then it says the exam is still in progress and resume where I left off. Did anybody get past this and actually download the software?


----------



## SJHT

philg5140 said:


> I keep getting to the end of the questions, get my passing score but then it says the exam is still in progress and resume where I left off. Did anybody get past this and actually download the software?


Same thing happened to me. Passed, but it throws me back with a resume. Sent a note to the training group.. SJ


----------



## thebland

SJHT said:


> Same thing happened to me. Passed, but it throws me back with a resume. Sent a note to the training group.. SJ


I just kept going and and re-answered a lot of the same questions twice, then it finally gave me a pass and access to the software


----------



## philg5140

I kept going multiple times, no love


----------



## SJHT

thebland said:


> I just kept going and and re-answered a lot of the same questions twice, then it finally gave me a pass and access to the software


Next time did it. And I corrected a few wrong answers.... lol


----------



## spiwrx

I just got off a webinar on some Q&A. In a nut shell it seems like there will be no support for Grafik Eye, Grafik T and WPM in RA3. Also the HVAC controller and seeTemp along with the wireless temp sensors. Likewise, no telnet. This does not mean you cannot still use them in an RA2 environment and it was specifically addressed RA2 is not discontinued at this time. So if you like the WPM or other incompatible devices you can still proceed as normal with RR2 Main Repeater and Connect Bridge. Likewise if you're a telnet person. 

If you got the software please understand there is still more to come and likely a couple version upgrades before products ships. Right now there is no VCRX and it is supported. 

Additionally you can only currently do a single processor and no firm answer on if dual processors will require additional training like "inclusive". 

If you have specific questions, please shoot away. I'll do my best to answer or get them answered but keep in mind most of us have not had any hands on yet and likely won't until 2021. 

They said in terms of LEAP all the major integrators, Alex, Homekit, Josh, Crestron Sonos, etc... should be already compatible by the time RA3 releases


----------



## FlyingDiver

Is the LEAP protocol documented somewhere? I maintain the Lutron integration for the Indigo home automation system, and I'm sure I'm going to have users asking about it.


----------



## spiwrx

FlyingDiver said:


> Is the LEAP protocol documented somewhere? I maintain the Lutron integration for the Indigo home automation system, and I'm sure I'm going to have users asking about it.


I haven't seen anything yet specific from Lutron in terms of LEAP, but there is some info out there. I think a lot of this more advanced stuff will not be (publicly) published until it's been out in the real world for a little while. Also no application notes for RA3 yet either.

This is all I do see at this time. Lutron's LEAP API Integration Protocol

You might also find some info here: Lutron LEAP


----------



## AveryN

Thanks for the updates.

A few questions I have, as - I am currently laying out the system and in the phase of rough wiring. Not sure you will have answers. I did complete the training.

Is Ring Doorbell/Motion Integration to be available for RR3? It is listed when you go to the My Lutron Radio RA 3 integration page, but does not explicitly reference RR3. Would also be great to know if Ring will be offering some alarm integration, as well.
Any insight if we will see Sunnata keypads with 6 buttons, or other dimmers?
Are the 434 MHz devices (motion sensors, garage door interface, picos) around for the long haul or are they planning to eventually release these as 2.4GHz specific models?


----------



## jfeger

Holy smokes, its @FlyingDiver ! I am an Indigo user and have used a plugin or two developed by you! I am in the process of switching over to Hubitat and Home Assistant though.

Back to the topic: I am curious if integrations of equipment that was HomeWorks only will work with Ra3. HomeWorks uses Designed, I think. Ra3 uses Designer. HomeWorks uses LEAP (I think). Ra3 uses Leap. Both call the repeater/gw a Processor. Im super interested to see how that plays out.


----------



## SJHT

spiwrx said:


> I haven't seen anything yet specific from Lutron but LEAP is not unique to Lutron so there is some info out there. I think a lot of this more advanced stuff will not be (publicly) published until it's been out in the real world for a little while. Also no application notes for RA3 yet either.
> 
> This is all I do see at this time. Lutron's LEAP API Integration Protocol
> 
> You might also find some info here: Lutron LEAP


Could you name any other companies using LEAP for integration of their products? Thanks for all of the info. SJ


----------



## smoothtlk

I believe LEAP is only for Lutron...the L stands for Lutron. There is a link to Automation control companies that have integrated LEAP to Lutron products.
spiwrx - did Lutron say otherwise?


----------



## spiwrx

smoothtlk said:


> I believe LEAP is only for Lutron...the L stands for Lutron. There is a link to Automation control companies that have integrated LEAP to Lutron products.
> spiwrx - did Lutron say otherwise?


Thanks for the clarification. I suppose I worded that poorly and I edited my original comment. LEAP = Lutron Extensible Application Protocol




SJHT said:


> Could you name any other companies using LEAP for integration of their products? Thanks for all of the info. SJ


These companies are all suppose to already work with RA3 when it ships:


----------



## spiwrx

AveryN said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> A few questions I have, as - I am currently laying out the system and in the phase of rough wiring. Not sure you will have answers. I did complete the training.
> 
> Is Ring Doorbell/Motion Integration to be available for RR3? It is listed when you go to the My Lutron Radio RA 3 integration page, but does not explicitly reference RR3. Would also be great to know if Ring will be offering some alarm integration, as well.
> Any insight if we will see Sunnata keypads with 6 buttons, or other dimmers?
> Are the 434 MHz devices (motion sensors, garage door interface, picos) around for the long haul or are they planning to eventually release these as 2.4GHz specific models?


Ring is shown as working with RA3, what that will allow, we're not sure yet. 

Sunnata Keypad design will be limited to 2 button, 3 button w/ Raise/Lower and 4 Button. (No 6 button) And are supposedly not reconfigurable like the seeTouch. Meaning you have to order them the way you want them and can only change color w/ engraving. Also engraving process is now leaked to a unique product ID and engraving credit so you don't have to worry about losing yellow cards anymore. 

I would say the 434mhz (aka Type A) devices will be around for a good while. They will still be used in RA select, RA2 is not being discontiued and RA3 seaks 434 and 2.4 simultaneously. With the exception of some less popular models(currently incompatible)




jfeger said:


> Holy smokes, its @FlyingDiver ! I am an Indigo user and have used a plugin or two developed by you! I am in the process of switching over to Hubitat and Home Assistant though.
> 
> Back to the topic: I am curious if integrations of equipment that was HomeWorks only will work with Ra3. HomeWorks uses Designed, I think. Ra3 uses Designer. HomeWorks uses LEAP (I think). Ra3 uses Leap. Both call the repeater/gw a Processor. Im super interested to see how that plays out.


I want to stress, RA2 is not being discontinued, and most of the parts will work in Select, RR2 and RR3. There is now reason to get rid of your RA2 unless you want to play with LEAP or add Sunnata products. One other obscure reason may be "tilting" wood blinds was not possible ion RA2

I think the same LEAP protocol is in Select, Caseta and HW, no reason it would be completely different for RR3 that I can see.


----------



## sbarnesvta

smoothtlk said:


> I believe LEAP is only for Lutron...the L stands for Lutron. There is a link to Automation control companies that have integrated LEAP to Lutron products.
> spiwrx - did Lutron say otherwise?


This is correct, LEAP (Lutron’s Extensible Application Protocol) is Lutrons own protocol they released for the 3rd parties to integrate with their systems. IMO I like that Lutron is moving to a standardized portocol for all of their lines from Caseta to Homeworks.


----------



## spiwrx

If you are interested in the RA3 processor, or other parts, please message or preferably email me. Most all of you have my email. I'm just gauging interest for my initial order.

There are 2 options:
RR-PROC3-KIT _(I'll call the surface mount kit, includes the PoE injector. You'll need this if you don't have an available PoE port. Shelf Mount adapter could be wall mounted but is bulky.) _
RR-PROC3-CW _(Ceiling / Wall kit. Requires a PoE port (no injector included) and semi-recesses the processor. Can be cut into drywall or junction box adapter included for US standard 3-0 fixture boxes and mud rings (2-3/4 screw mounting) A little bit cheaper since there is no injector or cable. _

Link to Processor installation manual image is clipped from:
https://webapiaw1proddat01st01.blob.core.windows.net/assets/documents/044377.pdf
_







_


----------



## smoothtlk

sbarnesvta said:


> This is correct, LEAP (Lutron’s Extensible Application Protocol) is Lutrons own protocol they released for the 3rd parties to integrate with their systems. IMO I like that Lutron is moving to a standardized portocol for all of their lines from Caseta to Homeworks.


Y, there is absolutely no reason other than internal lack of communications for a company to have a new protocol for each product. Homeworks should just extend the base protocol that Caseta uses for deluxe capability.

Samsung is notorious of a different way to turn on a TV depending on Year, Model and Firmware and if Resi or Commercial etc. nuts.


----------



## J. Atkinson

spiwrx said:


> All things Radio Ra 3 (aka RR3 or RA3) including backwards compatibility.
> 
> View attachment 3191896
> 
> 
> 
> Finally starting a fresh thread coming off a will discussed Radio Ra 2 thread you can review here:
> Lutrons RadioRA2
> 
> Lutron just announced Radio Ra 3 and hopefully we can see it start to ship Q1 2022, they are saying January but I thinks that's ambitious considering the currently supply chain issues and upcoming Holidays.
> 
> Lutron Press Releases - Up-to-Date Light Control News and Information
> 
> Transform the way your residential clients look at lighting control. With RadioRA 3, Lutron introduces the latest innovations for home lighting control systems.
> 
> Some key points:
> 
> Still Software Programmed / App Edited
> New Sunnata based Dimmers and Keypads
> Lutron system integration with other leading connected brands including Control4, Savant, URC, Sonos, Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant, Apple Homekit and more
> Processor Powered by PoE via CAT5e (or better) ethernet cable. Install the processor centrally in the home for optimal RF coverage with no more need for a power supply & nearby 120v outlet. Processor kit sold with PoE injector included.
> Backwards compatible to enable upgrade of existing Radio Ra 2 _(Some RR2 capable devices like Grafik Eye, GrafikT and WPM are not compatible at this point)_
> Convert existing RadioRA 2 programming to the new RadioRA 3 processor with 1-button
> Each processor controls up to 200 Lutron devices [up to 100 new RadioRA 3 devices (SUNNATA dimmers, keypads, switches) + 100 RadioRA 2 & RA2 Select compatible devices]
> New QuickFind software makes the processor easy to find and setup the processor on the home network
> Proprietary ClearConnect® RF technology for reliable, lightning-fast performance
> Coming soon: Pair two RA 3 processors to create 1 system of up to 400 devices
> New Colors
> RA3 now comes with Lutron’s *LEAP API* which embeds system programming directly in the top control brands’ design software, eliminating the need to do the programming twice and saving you hours to days of programming time
> _LEAP_ offers a high degree of network security via Transport Layer Security (TLS) v1.2
> Plus, _LEAP_ ensures your clients will enjoy *fast, ultra-responsive performance* of all the devices in their integrated system
> 
> This was just announced Nov. 1st 2021 so I'm sure there will be a lot of questions and we'll get to them soon enough.
> 
> [Edit 11/9/21]
> Just to clear up some terminology moving forward:
> - "Type A" devices Compatible RA2 devices. Maestro style dimmers, switches, fan speed controls. seeTouch wall, table and hybris keypads, clear connect wireless motion sensors, Pico's, VCRX and Aux Repeaters. These still continue to work on their RF band and require Auxiliary Repeaters as they normally would. Up to 4 Aux. Repeaters can be added to a RA 3 Processor for communication with Type A devices only.
> 
> - "Type X" devices are the new Sunnata styled devices. All of these switches, dimmers, keypads will require a neutral connection. Type X communicates as part of a mesh network and does not use aux. repeaters and relies on other type X devices be within their 25/75 design rules for best communication.


im getting some for review in ASAP.


----------



## thebland

J. Atkinson said:


> im getting some for review in ASAP.


Awesome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sbarnesvta

smoothtlk said:


> Y, there is absolutely no reason other than internal lack of communications for a company to have a new protocol for each product. Homeworks should just extend the base protocol that Caseta uses for deluxe capability.
> 
> Samsung is notorious of a different way to turn on a TV depending on Year, Model and Firmware and if Resi or Commercial etc. nuts.


I think you misread my statement, I was saying I like the fact that everything is using the same protocol between all of their product lines.


----------



## smoothtlk

sbarnesvta said:


> I think you misread my statement, I was saying I like the fact that everything is using the same protocol between all of their product lines.


y, I got that. Agreed.


----------



## spiv

Any pricing yet? Specific availability dates and will they meet them given supply chain challenges worldwide?

A few nits:
Sunnata's require neutral wire. Seems a shame given that the standalone/dumb Sunnata's don't use neutral wire. Can only assume the RF radios need more power and can't run on the existing power stealing tricks of Maestro Ra2 devices?

Sunnata has traditional paddle with "up" for on and "down" for off. Seems problematic (for consistent UI for normal humans, not geeks) for mixing with existing Ra2 witch has no "polarity" with touch for on, or touch for off, depending on existing state. Does this mean the n-way companion/remote dimmers/switches for Sunnata will have the same ass-backwards up/down confusion that happens with dumb n-way switches?

75 max distance, even with meshing? All Sunnata devices have to be within 75 foot radius of the main processor. So what's the value of mesh here? How do you cover a larger home or multi-floor home? This seems more like a Caseta style small-system limitation than a RA2 or RA2 Select capable scaling?

Can't field change buttons? That's a huge step backward from Seetouch. Sure ideally should plan it all out in advance, but too many end-users want to live with the system for a while and then fine tune the scenes/keypad buttons IRL.

Sunna keypads are fully two-way status and LED's. Will Lutron finally expose them to HomeKit? HomeKit has a device type for buttons and it would be incredible to use Sunnata keypads to create scenes with more than just Lutron devices, leading to...

Will we see tabletop Sunna keypads and pedestal? Sure, they can't get 10 year battery life, but there is a real need for a wireless keypad with two-way status and LED indicators. 6 month battery life is probably doable. Nothing new than using existing Pico's is a disappointing chance to move the ball forward in tactile controls.

Aqara is doing a lot with buttons and physical controls and they use the same underlying radios (actual Zigbee, in their case, of course) so battery powered buttons is proven as feasible.


----------



## spiv

Oh, and apparently no hybrid Sunnata keypads. Makes a retrofit harder to avoid wall ache when you can't convert existing dimmer load to a dimmer+keypad like you can with RA2 hybrid Seetouch.


----------



## Neurorad

RA3 Sunnata has up-down rocker functionality? Wife's biggest complaint about RA2.


----------



## smoothtlk

Neurorad said:


> RA3 Sunnata has up-down rocker functionality? Wife's biggest complaint about RA2.


And what form factor would she want?
Is there a switch she does like?
And does that support Dim?


----------



## spiwrx

spiv said:


> Any pricing yet? Specific availability dates and will they meet them given supply chain challenges worldwide?
> 
> *Yes, I have pricing. It's comparable to RA2 and the Processor is less expensive. Initial inventory will ship end of January, after that they are likely at the mercy of supply chain as they are with most of their popular products right now*
> 
> A few nits:
> Sunnata's require neutral wire. Seems a shame given that the standalone/dumb Sunnata's don't use neutral wire. Can only assume the RF radios need more power and can't run on the existing power stealing tricks of Maestro Ra2 devices?
> *RA3 Sunnata is the PRO version. The Dumb PRO version also requires a neutral. Not because of Radio but for the reverse phase dimming and minimum load. Maybe they will grace us with non-neutral version in the future. This is the standard of wiring now anyway. *
> 
> Sunnata has traditional paddle with "up" for on and "down" for off. Seems problematic (for consistent UI for normal humans, not geeks) for mixing with existing Ra2 witch has no "polarity" with touch for on, or touch for off, depending on existing state. Does this mean the n-way companion/remote dimmers/switches for Sunnata will have the same ass-backwards up/down confusion that happens with dumb n-way switches?
> 
> *I thought this initially as well but this is a short learning curve and provide for consistent operation from all like devices. People will adapt quickly. Also it's a subtle and quite tap it doesn't snap into an on/off position like a switch. But it is Top/On & Bottom/Off*
> 
> 75 max distance, even with meshing? All Sunnata devices have to be within 75 foot radius of the main processor. So what's the value of mesh here? How do you cover a larger home or multi-floor home? This seems more like a Caseta style small-system limitation than a RA2 or RA2 Select capable scaling?
> *75ft is quite a jump from 30ft. Considering what we could do on 30ft I don't see this as being a realistic problem for the size home it's intended for. Yes there will be some problems in some home. 2nd processor will eventually be added and extend on that. Remember the Type A devices (RA2) still work here and rely on their repeaters & range this mesh is only for the Newer Sunnata Type X devices. *
> 
> Can't field change buttons? That's a huge step backward from Seetouch. Sure ideally should plan it all out in advance, but too many end-users want to live with the system for a while and then fine tune the scenes/keypad buttons IRL.
> *Keypad buttons will be engrave-able as well as color change, but you no, you cannot switch between 2/3/4 button. Or so we're being told. Switches and Dimmers are also not changeable (no color change kit)*
> 
> Sunna keypads are fully two-way status and LED's. Will Lutron finally expose them to HomeKit? HomeKit has a device type for buttons and it would be incredible to use Sunnata keypads to create scenes with more than just Lutron devices, leading to... *Maybe someone with more Homekit Experience can comment.*
> 
> Will we see tabletop Sunna keypads and pedestal? Sure, they can't get 10 year battery life, but there is a real need for a wireless keypad with two-way status and LED indicators. 6 month battery life is probably doable. Nothing new than using existing Pico's is a disappointing chance to move the ball forward in tactile controls.
> *We'll have to wait and see, but the seeTouch tabletops will remain and are battery already. *





spiv said:


> Oh, and apparently no hybrid Sunnata keypads. Makes a retrofit harder to avoid wall ache when you can't convert existing dimmer load to a dimmer+keypad like you can with RA2 hybrid Seetouch.
> *YES! there will be Sunnata Hybrids, just not initially. *





Neurorad said:


> RA3 Sunnata has up-down rocker functionality? Wife's biggest complaint about RA2.
> *Looks like a rocker taps(momentary) like a Maestro. But Dedicate top on / bottom off. Or swipe on. Swipe off is possible but requires some practice. *


----------



## spiv

I can see mix and match of Ra2 with Ra3, but for new installs, even if retrofit, I don't see selling a mix - it undermines some of the sales propositions with Lutron over cheap competition. If I have to "pollute" the experience with two different styles (Maestro and Sunnata, and the different UI - pressing top/bottom or not), it loses some of premium aesthetics.

The 75 feet radius from the central processor for Ra3 is a lot shorter distance than Ra2 with multiple wireless repeaters. That's a real problem with California style, mostly 1 floor, but large/long layouts that I deal with. Technically, that's the only big disappointment. Since actual Zigbee has unlimited mesh and range, gotta think this is Lutron being conservative with the mesh for reliability and response time. I wonder if this is technically enforced (number of mesh hops, etc.) or just strong recommendations for best results?

Thanks for the detailed response. I doubt the official webinar later today with my dist will be as enlightening😏


----------



## spiwrx

spiv said:


> I can see mix and match of Ra2 with Ra3, but for new installs, even if retrofit, I don't see selling a mix - it undermines some of the sales propositions with Lutron over cheap competition. If I have to "pollute" the experience with two different styles (Maestro and Sunnata, and the different UI - pressing top/bottom or not), it loses some of premium aesthetics.
> 
> The 75 feet radius from the central processor for Ra3 is a lot shorter distance than Ra2 with multiple wireless repeaters. That's a real problem with California style, mostly 1 floor, but large/long layouts that I deal with. Technically, that's the only big disappointment. Since actual Zigbee has unlimited mesh and range, gotta think this is Lutron being conservative with the mesh for reliability and response time. I wonder if this is technically enforced (number of mesh hops, etc.) or just strong recommendations for best results?
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response. I doubt the official webinar later today with my dist will be as enlightening😏


I agree with you, I think we'll see the RA3 evolve for sure. But we are lucky to get a processor with backwards compatibility and for Lutron this means they don't have to recreate all the product, at least not initially. A lot more backlash about the Telnet than I imagined. But this too will work itself out I think. I'm not to sure about the range and wonder why the cap at 75. I suspect it's a performance issue (lag?) more than an absolute but I'm not aware yet.


----------



## spiv

spiwrx said:


> A lot more backlash about the Telnet than I imagined


I may be the exception (having feet in both the professional installer world - I'm Lutron Residential Pro Gold) and the hobbyist/prosumer space (I still use Indigo and HomeBridge and have tested Hubitat, others).

I totally see the need for the better security of LEAP and honestly felt Lutron was slow to plug the Telnet hole. Human nature (and recalcitrant 3rd parties) being what they are, the only way to move to a secure environment is to drop Telnet completely.

Since Lutron has been working with major integration partners on LEAP for HomeWorks QSX, most of the big guys are already onboard. (Unfortunately, Savant, of course, is barely out of beta and wants a subscription fee for the driver which really sucks).

I don't know how Lutron is planning to handle the hobbyist/prosumer community. Hopefully, they will either have open API docs or some reasonable way for some (like Flying Diver for Indigo) to create new drivers.

But honestly, I've seen more and more of the hobbyist/consumer complaining that even Caseta dimmers at $50 or so are way too expensive compared with the dirt cheat Z-wave and Wi-Fi stuff out there. Even Amazon Basics now has their own brand of dimmers.

You get what you pay for and I wish I had a clip book of every Reddit or forum post that says something like "I finally switched to Lutron, and can't believe how long I suffered with other stuff instead. It's expensive, but worth it...blah blah blah"


----------



## spiwrx

spiv said:


> I totally see the need for the better security of LEAP and honestly felt Lutron was slow to plug the Telnet hole. Human nature (and recalcitrant 3rd parties) being what they are, the only way to move to a secure environment is to drop Telnet completely.
> 
> But honestly, I've seen more and more of the hobbyist/consumer complaining that even Caseta dimmers at $50 or so are way too expensive compared with the dirt cheat Z-wave and Wi-Fi stuff out there. Even Amazon Basics now has their own brand of dimmers.
> 
> You get what you pay for and I wish I had a clip book of every Reddit or forum post that says something like "I finally switched to Lutron, and can't believe how long I suffered with other stuff instead. It's expensive, but worth it...blah blah blah"


Yes, security is a big concern for everyone. Hopefully LEAP is a step in the right direction. I do like that I'll be able to remote program as well. Yes telnet people will be sore, but I think it's just a matter of time and documentation. 

I field a lot of email inquires with people on the fence. And I basically tell them that. You get what you pay for. A lot of my customers are converting from stuff that is problematic, cannot do a specific thing or out grown and frustrated. You might find an $30 HA dimmer and Lutron may be $100, but if you are paying a electrician especially, that $30 dimmer just became about $180 when you have to replace it for a reliable one. Good luck with support on those brands as well.


----------



## bill.d

Signify/Philips has had an open and secure API for years. One has to wonder what Lutron's software people have been working on. 

And yes, Lutron's quality goes a long way. But their products risk falling behind competitors. What have the marketing people been working on? At the higher end Control4 has more functional and cheaper keypads. Dimmers have more features. With conditional programming. At the lower end pretty much most of the mainstream Z-Wave dimmers have more features than even RadioRA 2. The issue with Z-Wave is as much communications quality as physical quality. It will be interesting to see how successful Thread and Matter are and how that influences the market.


----------



## DMILANI

Just finished the training and started playing with the software. The test wasn't too bad, got a 95% or so. If you've been using Radio RA2 software for a while (I've had it for 8+ years), the new software is very similar. I'm going to wait a bit to see about integration before switching out my processor. I have Control4 at home, which I know will be supported, but I'm not so sure about my FX Luminaire landscape lights (which are made by Hunter). I see Hunter as one of the integration partners, but even their existing integration with Lutron RA2 is a bit weak (uses Telnet of course). So I want to make sure Hunter comes out with a LEAP based driver before committing to RA3.


----------



## thebland

*RE: Radio RA3 software with a traditional RA2 Main Repeater question 
. *

I see the specs on the Ra3 Sunnata switches and dimmers. They say 433 hz and 2.4 ghz. I can’t recall but can you use new Sunnata dimmers / switches if using the RA3 software but using a conventional RA2 Main Repeater (not the new Ra3 processor)?

Thanks!


----------



## dj_white

DMILANI said:


> Just finished the training and started playing with the software. The test wasn't too bad, got a 95% or so. If you've been using Radio RA2 software for a while (I've had it for 8+ years), the new software is very similar. I'm going to wait a bit to see about integration before switching out my processor. I have Control4 at home, which I know will be supported, but I'm not so sure about my FX Luminaire landscape lights (which are made by Hunter). I see Hunter as one of the integration partners, but even their existing integration with Lutron RA2 is a bit weak (uses Telnet of course). So I want to make sure Hunter comes out with a LEAP based driver before committing to RA3.


If you are using C4 on top of everything for your UI, what does it matter if FX and RA3 can communicate with Telnet? I am using all three as well and want to make sure I am not missing something before swapping my repeater.


----------



## petern

thebland said:


> *RE: Radio RA3 software with a traditional RA2 Main Repeater question
> . *
> 
> I see the specs on the Ra3 Sunnata switches and dimmers. They say 433 hz and 2.4 ghz. I can’t recall but can you use new Sunnata dimmers / switches if using the RA3 software but using a conventional RA2 Main Repeater (not the new Ra3 processor)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3201389


You'll need the RA3 processor for Sunnata; they are ClearConnect Type X devices which run on the 2.4Ghz mesh network that is not available with RA2.


----------



## thebland

petern said:


> You'll need the RA3 processor for Sunnata; they are ClearConnect Type X devices which run on the 2.4Ghz mesh network that is not available with RA2.


I don’t doubt it but why does the spec I posted have both 2.4 gHz and 433 mhz frequencies?

also, anyone know the cost of the processor?


----------



## DMILANI

dj_white said:


> If you are using C4 on top of everything for your UI, what does it matter if FX and RA3 can communicate with Telnet? I am using all three as well and want to make sure I am not missing something before swapping my repeater.


I have a Lutron seeTouch keypad near the front entrance to control the FX lights. I suppose I could program that a press of the seeTouch then triggers C4 to turn on/off the lights, but I’m concerned it won’t operate as quickly or reliably.

If you use C4 keypads, I agree you should have no issues with the new Lutron controller.


----------



## DarrenGM

thebland said:


> I don’t doubt it but why does the spec I posted have both 2.4 gHz and 433 mhz frequencies?
> 
> also, anyone know the cost of the processor?


Two clear connect protocols at different freq: Because RR2 uses the protocol (433 Mhz) while RR3 uses 2.4 GHz. The new repeater does both RR2 and RR3 permitting 100 devices for each for a total of 200 roughly (minus 1 repeater and 4 auxillary).


----------



## FlyingDiver

I did find some Python code on GitHub that has a bare-bones LEAP implementation. Doesn't look too hard to integrate into Indigo.


----------



## smoothtlk

FlyingDiver said:


> LEAP


Got a link? I see several varieties of "Leap" but none looked applicable.


----------



## FlyingDiver

This is the one I saw: GitHub - JJTech0130/llfp: llfp - Lutron LEAP for Python


----------



## smoothtlk

FlyingDiver said:


> This is the one I saw: GitHub - JJTech0130/llfp: llfp - Lutron LEAP for Python


Thanx!


----------



## hrana98

spiv said:


> I can see mix and match of Ra2 with Ra3, but for new installs, even if retrofit, I don't see selling a mix - it undermines some of the sales propositions with Lutron over cheap competition. If I have to "pollute" the experience with two different styles (Maestro and Sunnata, and the different UI - pressing top/bottom or not), it loses some of premium aesthetics.


The challenge I see is that Sunnata doesn't have an RF fan controller. That and the telnet issue will hold me back from going to RA3.

Has Lutron released their L2 RA2 training with the RA3 updates? It was supposed to be out yesterday but I never received a notification email. I'm curious see what changed.


----------



## spiwrx

I'm sure Lutron is testing the waters so to speak to see if the Sunnata is well received. We already know a Hybrid is in the works and it would only make sense a Fan control would be in the future as well. Right now they cannot get chips fast enough to fill back orders on Maestro, RA2 and others. Let's just hope when the fan control does come, it's a fan/light.


----------



## spiwrx

RA3 started shipping last week, some of you should have it by now or real soon.


----------



## thebland

*RA3 Question*

1. Can you use the Ra2 Aux Repeater to extend the range of a RA3 Main Repeater / Processor in a hybrid set up? I need extended coverage for some RA2 items in a new RA3 system (I'll be using some RA2 and Ra3 components). I assume the Ra3 broadcasts both the new and old RF frequencies simultaneously.

Thanks!


----------



## spiwrx

thebland said:


> *RA3 Question*
> 
> 1. Can you use the Ra2 Aux Repeater to extend the range of a RA3 Main Repeater / Processor in a hybrid set up? I need extended coverage for some RA2 items in a new RA3 system (I'll be using some RA2 and Ra3 components). I assume the Ra3 broadcasts both the new and old RF frequencies simultaneously.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you still may need to use the Auxillary repeaters to maintain the range of the RA2 (Type A) devices on a RA3 system. The Sunnata (RA3 / Type X) Devices don't have an auxillary and will rely on mexhnetwork as communication path. RA3 Processor does broadcasts both the new and old RF frequencies simultaneously.

What hasn't been answered yet, AFAIN, is how to extend to an out building. In other words if you were (wire)connected on MUX from a main to an auxiliary repeater, there are no connections on the RA3 Processor other than main Ethernet. It's assumed you may have to add an additional auxiliary repeater to replace the main so you can wire MUX to MUX or wait for the dual Processor and extend over Ethernet. This is a unique situation but if you have this please confirm with Lutron or myself before, as this assumed at this point.


----------



## thebland

spiwrx said:


> Yes, you still may need to use the Auxillary repeaters to maintain the range of the RA2 (Type A) devices on a RA3 system. The Sunnata (RA3 / Type X) Devices don't have an auxillary and will rely on mexhnetwork as communication path. RA3 Processor does broadcasts both the new and old RF frequencies simultaneously.
> 
> What hasn't been answered yet, AFAIN, is how to extend to an out building. In other words if you were (wire)connected on MUX from a main to an auxiliary repeater, there are no connections on the RA3 Processor other than main Ethernet. It's assumed you may have to add an additional auxiliary repeater to replace the main so you can wire MUX to MUX or wait for the dual Processor and extend over Ethernet. This is a unique situation but if you have this please confirm with Lutron or myself before, as this assumed at this point.


Got it. No need to extend to a building so should be good. Thanks!


----------



## thebland

*How to import (and convert) a .RA2 File into the RA3 software?*

I tried to do this but cannot figure it out. I designed a new lighting system completely in RA2 for another residence some time ago but now have decided to do a hybrid system with RA2 and RA3 components.

How do I import and convert the .RA2 file into the new RA3 software?

Thanks!

RESOLVED: not able to do in original software. Updated software has this conversion feature. . Had to download from site.


----------



## wkearney99

One disappointing factor is it can handle only 100 Ra3 and 95 Ra2 devices. I'd hoped it would support more Ra2 devices, to allow replacing two main repeaters with just one of these.


----------



## thebland

wkearney99 said:


> One disappointing factor is it can handle only 100 Ra3 and 95 Ra2 devices. I'd hoped it would support more Ra2 devices, to allow replacing two main repeaters with just one of these.


Apparently the the next big move is for adding a second processor - soon. Perhaps, that will allow for more RA2 items - otherwise this is how they get you to convert all RA2 switches over 95 to RA3 components.


----------



## wkearney99

I really missed the point that it wasn't going to be capable of 200 devices using Ra2, but only 95 (like the previous Ra2 main repeaters). And there's no support for a 2nd processor? That's dumb. 

There aren't enough Sunnata device types to make a clean rip-and-replace upgrade. No fan controller, keypads with fewer buttons, etc.


----------



## wkearney99

That and there are a number of Ra2 things that don't carry over: Converting RA2 System to a RA3 System



> Check the project for any products not supported in RadioRA 3:
> GRAFIK T – we recommend converting to Sunnata.
> Wallbox Power Module (WPM) – we recommend converting to Sunnata PRO dimmers or Maestro dimmers (PRO for improved LED performance, 6ND if you are confident in LED performance).
> seeTemp keypad, Single Zone HVAC Controller, and/or Wireless TouchPRO thermostats – we recommend converting to a WiFi thermostat supported by RadioRA 3.


----------



## mercer2

wkearney99 said:


> One disappointing factor is it can handle only 100 Ra3 and 95 Ra2 devices. I'd hoped it would support more Ra2 devices, to allow replacing two main repeaters with just one of these.


support for 200 ra3 devices and 200 ra2 devices will come in spring with the introduction of the 2nd processor


----------



## wkearney99

mercer2 said:


> support for 200 ra3 devices and 200 ra2 devices will come in spring with the introduction of the 2nd processor


Has there been any official source for this? And will this be a separate SKU or just a second processor, a la the Ra2 main repeaters?


----------



## thebland

wkearney99 said:


> Has there been any official source for this? And will this be a separate SKU or just a second processor, a la the Ra2 main repeaters?


Nobody knows.

I am getting ready to order my first RA3 system for install... We'll see how it goes. It'll be less than 100 switches, though.


----------



## BillW

spiwrx said:


> Yes, you still may need to use the Auxillary repeaters to maintain the range of the RA2 (Type A) devices on a RA3 system. The Sunnata (RA3 / Type X) Devices don't have an auxillary and will rely on mexhnetwork as communication path. RA3 Processor does broadcasts both the new and old RF frequencies simultaneously.
> 
> What hasn't been answered yet, AFAIN, is how to extend to an out building. In other words if you were (wire)connected on MUX from a main to an auxiliary repeater, there are no connections on the RA3 Processor other than main Ethernet. It's assumed you may have to add an additional auxiliary repeater to replace the main so you can wire MUX to MUX or wait for the dual Processor and extend over Ethernet. This is a unique situation but if you have this please confirm with Lutron or myself before, as this assumed at this point.


Would running an ethernet cable to the outbuilding and using a second Ra3 repeater work? Of course, this would be after that functionality is available.


----------



## smoothtlk

BillW said:


> Would running an ethernet cable to the outbuilding and using a second Ra3 repeater work? Of course, this would be after that functionality is available.


you can also use a control system to connect to two Ra2/3 Master Repeaters and let the control system volley commands back and forth.
And either of the repeaters can be on a ethernet direct cable or a Wifi to ethernet cable connection. For years, my barn / shop was connected to the house via Wifi and that Wifi connection was shared to ethernet devices. Later, when I had a trench dug for Cable, I used same trench for Ethernet and eliminated the Wifi portion.


----------



## spiwrx

Here are some poor photo's of the new satin white variants.

I know the shadows don't help, but I tried to keep them in the same order when I flipped them. 

If I could add any of my opinions:
BW Looks most true White to me
GL Has tiny amount of Blue
SW against the others shows some grey
AW some yellow 

Office light is 3500k LED + iPhone flash.


----------



## bgarcia

thebland said:


> Nobody knows.
> 
> I am getting ready to order my first RA3 system for install... We'll see how it goes. It'll be less than 100 switches, though.


I upgraded to RA3 (Just shades) and all went well.


----------



## thebland

Has anyone linked Radio Ra3 with Total Connect (Alarm.com)? I know it was not possible with RA2 but doesn’t the LEAP protocol in RA3 make this integration possible? It would be great to have lighting control with the Total Connect App. 

Hey Bryan!


----------



## smoothtlk

thebland said:


> Has anyone linked Radio Ra3 with Total Connect (Alarm.com)? I know it was not possible with RA2 but doesn’t the LEAP protocol in RA3 make this integration possible? It would be great to have lighting control with the Total Connect App.
> 
> Hey Bryan!


Not familiar with what alarm.com does / doesn't do...but not seeing why RA2 vs. RA3 would be the reason why alarm.com can integrate. The odds are much better they would today support RA2 since RA3 / Leap is new. Leap is also a more difficult integration.
But...why wouldn't you use Crestron Home to integrate both instead? I mean, thats why you bought the automation system...
Alarm.com tells CH that a zone is violated. CH uses that as an event Trigger. CH then tells RA2 / RA3 to turn on a set of lights.


----------



## thebland

smoothtlk said:


> Not familiar with what alarm.com does / doesn't do...but not seeing why RA2 vs. RA3 would be the reason why alarm.com can integrate. The odds are much better they would today support RA2 since RA3 / Leap is new. Leap is also a more difficult integration.
> But...why wouldn't you use Crestron Home to integrate both instead? I mean, thats why you bought the automation system...
> Alarm.com tells CH that a zone is violated. CH uses that as an event Trigger. CH then tells RA2 / RA3 to turn on a set of lights.


This is for a summer rental property we have up north in Charlevoix. We have temperature and water sensors all around to monitor the house in the winter (we don’t rent in the winter). These run though our Honeywell alarm panel. I’m running a tuxedo touch controller and Z wave lights up there. But I’m getting rid of the Z wave lighting and installing an entire RA3 system. I could install a Crestron home processor up there but it doesn’t have any push notification feature for alarm integration. I really like the Total Connect app (which is what we use now for up there), because we can control lights, see sensors, arm and disarm the house, etc. And we get pushed notifications on the phone. It would be great if RA3 could integrate with Total Connect. Wonder if it’s possible…?


----------



## Ramias

FlyingDiver said:


> Is the LEAP protocol documented somewhere? I maintain the Lutron integration for the Indigo home automation system, and I'm sure I'm going to have users asking about it.


Hey small world! I'm a user of your plugin. Just helped a friend set up his new RR3 and was unable to telnet to it; came here to see if there was backwards compatibility for the Ra2 integration over telnet protocol; I'll need that or upgraded plugins for Indigo and Home Assistant before I make the switch to RR3.


----------



## smoothtlk

FlyingDiver said:


> I did find some Python code on GitHub that has a bare-bones LEAP implementation. Doesn't look too hard to integrate into Indigo.


One has to be approved by Lutron to get the API and the multiple security certificates issued.
So this will be much more challenging for a non approved 3rd party to integrate.


----------



## thebland

Ramias said:


> Hey small world! I'm a user of your plugin. Just helped a friend set up his new RR3 and was unable to telnet to it; came here to see if there was backwards compatibility for the Ra2 integration over telnet protocol; I'll need that or upgraded plugins for Indigo and Home Assistant before I make the switch to RR3.


Curious, how os the reliability of the RR3 system?


----------



## Ramias

thebland said:


> Curious, how os the reliability of the RR3 system?


He just installed it yesterday.


----------



## thebland

*New Radio Ra3 Install*

I have an initial install of Radio Ra3. So far so good. I am pleased that the legacy R2 products have quite a long range with the new RA3 processor. The processor is rated at 30' radius with legacy RA2 gear but I have control at 45 feet and no issues. I thought I might need one processors but 1 should do it. Software is stable. 

I am using a number of Sunnata keypads, RA2 See Touch Hybrid keypads, motions, and Sunnata switches and dimmers.

I activated the new App remotely. 

I have not yet installed any RA3 switches or dimmers as I am waiting on the rest of the order to be fulfilled (dimmers are backordered). So stay tuned... The project has about 40-50 switches.

All gear was shipped pretty quickly. Spiwrx (on this forum) is really good to work with.


----------



## DarrenGM

I am wanting to do a RA3 install with legacy RA2 switches/dimmers, but because their is no driver (yet) for Control4, I'm waiting. Anyone know when the RA3 processor integration with Control4 will be available?


----------



## DMILANI

I’m still waiting for C4 driver too. Crazy that they didn’t have this ready in time. RTI had their driver ready as soon as the RA3 controller was shipping.


----------



## xgalaxy

So this says it supports HomeKit out of the box? Anyone care to give a summary of how that is working out?
I'm really interested in this product line if HomeKit support is good. I don't need fancy integrations / automations outside of what HomeKit supports.


----------



## lellimecnar

I've got several Leviton switches/dimmers in my home, but I'm not satisfied with their reliability. I really want a more "high end" solution, but I want to be able to install, configure, and upgrade myself. With Radio RA3, would I need to pay a dealer/installer to come out every time I want to change/update something? Or can I find a dealer who will sell me the equipment, and let me set it all up myself? (I'm a software engineer with UI/UX experience, and I've done all of the electrical work in my own basement project, so I'm definitely capable of learning the system)

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## duckymomo

lellimecnar said:


> I've got several Leviton switches/dimmers in my home, but I'm not satisfied with their reliability. I really want a more "high end" solution, but I want to be able to install, configure, and upgrade myself. With Radio RA3, would I need to pay a dealer/installer to come out every time I want to change/update something? Or can I find a dealer who will sell me the equipment, and let me set it all up myself? (I'm a software engineer with UI/UX experience, and I've done all of the electrical work in my own basement project, so I'm definitely capable of learning the system)
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


No, you can signup for the online class and get access to the software.


----------



## lellimecnar

duckymomo said:


> No, you can signup for the online class and get access to the software.


Awesome! What about the hardware? How do I find a dealer who will send me the equipment without paying them to install it for me? Or can I sign up as a "dealer" for myself?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## lellimecnar

duckymomo said:


> No, you can signup for the online class and get access to the software.


Well, I just completed the training, and passed the test! I've got the software downloaded, now how do I start ordering the hardware? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## duckymomo

lellimecnar said:


> Awesome! What about the hardware? How do I find a dealer who will send me the equipment without paying them to install it for me? Or can I sign up as a "dealer" for myself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


@spiwrx


----------



## stephensoncrew

Have a new RA3 system and trying to integrate a RA2 PR-15aps-1 power switch, RA3 it is saying to trigger the device but it never sees it, anyone else experience this. This is the only RA2 device to be installed.


----------



## spiwrx

stephensoncrew said:


> Have a new RA3 system and trying to integrate a RA2 PR-15aps-1 power switch, RA3 it is saying to trigger the device but it never sees it, anyone else experience this. This is the only RA2 device to be installed.


Did you try defaulting the 15APS ?? If that doesn't help try moving it in better range.


----------



## stephensoncrew

spiwrx said:


> Did you try defaulting the 15APS ?? If that doesn't help try moving it in better range.


Interesting thing, just completed an RA3 firmware update and it is now seeing the switch. Thanks


----------



## sbarnesvta

DarrenGM said:


> I am wanting to do a RA3 install with legacy RA2 switches/dimmers, but because their is no driver (yet) for Control4, I'm waiting. Anyone know when the RA3 processor integration with Control4 will be available?





DMILANI said:


> I’m still waiting for C4 driver too. Crazy that they didn’t have this ready in time. RTI had their driver ready as soon as the RA3 controller was shipping.


There are a couple threads on the C4 forums, there is a beta driver out, I am not sure if there is an official release version yet. It is based on the same LEAP protocol Caseta and homework uses so there shouldn't be much work to get it going for Ra3. I know it has been available for Crestron, Savant, and RTI for a little while now.


----------



## nevetssf

I'm planning to switch from an older UPB installation to RA3 but am wondering about the switch/dimmer 'look and feel'. Home Depot had the non-Radio Sunnata and Maestro dimmers on display, but I'm wondering if the Radio versions have the same look-and-feel. I know the Radio versions have screw terminals instead of the wires (terminals are much better in my opinion), but to the end-user do the non-Radio and Radio versions feel about the same? I guess I could order a Radio dimmer for each, but thought I'd ask the forum first.

Thanks!


----------



## thebland

nevetssf said:


> I'm planning to switch from an older UPB installation to RA3 but am wondering about the switch/dimmer 'look and feel'. Home Depot had the non-Radio Sunnata and Maestro dimmers on display, but I'm wondering if the Radio versions have the same look-and-feel. I know the Radio versions have screw terminals instead of the wires (terminals are much better in my opinion), but to the end-user do the non-Radio and Radio versions feel about the same? I guess I could order a Radio dimmer for each, but thought I'd ask the forum first.
> 
> Thanks!


I’ll let you know. Just had 40 switches installed . I’ll be programming them this week.

Needed some hybrids but Lutron is back ordered so far that I had to buy on eBay. Boy do I need a new button kits!


----------



## ekkoville

Afternoon all, question for the group. I recently installed four devices (two dimmers and two switches) along with one companion switch. The install and setup went fine initially in the software.

I realized after that I had put one switch and it’s companion switch in the wrong room. It’s an outside light switch that has a companion in another area. So, I went to try and move it within the software, and that didn’t go well. I could not get the switch to come up and respond in the app when adding the device.

So I removed them and started again, but the switch will not address and I get a warning in the software that it doesn’t address. I did this a few times to see if maybe I didn’t do something correctly. In fact, in a couple of the first attempts, the transfer went good, the app said I had devices to activate, and an icon for the switch was there. It even said ON at one point, but the light didn’t respond. 

I am wondering if it needs to be factory reset since it seemed to go fine initially. I should point out, it works fine in terms of normal operation of the load.


----------



## DMILANI

Yes read the instructions on how to factory reset the switch. That should fix it. It’s a few triple taps and holds.


----------



## ekkoville

That’s what I thought, the dimmer has the instructions but I didn’t see it on the switch paperwork.


----------



## ekkoville

I do see that under some Radio Ra2 info I have, however.


----------



## ekkoville

Lord have mercy, I think it may have worked


----------



## BillW

nevetssf said:


> I'm planning to switch from an older UPB installation to RA3 but am wondering about the switch/dimmer 'look and feel'. Home Depot had the non-Radio Sunnata and Maestro dimmers on display, but I'm wondering if the Radio versions have the same look-and-feel. I know the Radio versions have screw terminals instead of the wires (terminals are much better in my opinion), but to the end-user do the non-Radio and Radio versions feel about the same? I guess I could order a Radio dimmer for each, but thought I'd ask the forum first.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, they feel exactly the same.


----------



## BillW

thebland said:


> I’ll let you know. Just had 40 switches installed . I’ll be programming them this week.
> 
> Needed some hybrids but Lutron is back ordered so far that I had to buy on eBay. Boy do I need a new button kits!
> 
> View attachment 3296724
> View attachment 3296725


I think you could also use a Claro wall plate.


----------



## thebland

*Radio Ra3 Install Update:*

Well so far so good with Ra3. It is stable and very responsive. The dimmers take a bit of getting used to as they are touch sensitive for dimming rather than a rocker. My system is about 50 devices.

My only complaint is there are no Ra3 Hybrids. So, I am using the older RA2 Hybrids that I've had to scrounge up on eBay - Lutron is months backordered on RA2 Hybrids. They work fine but look dated compared with the other RA3 keypads I have in the house. The bigger buttons on the RA3 keypads are certainly welcome.

Anyone know a timeline for RA3 Hybrids?

The latest software allows for 2 Main Repeaters (processors) to go up to 400 RA3 items.

Next project is integrating it into Crestron Home...


----------



## spiwrx

Reminder, Lutron is having a price increase on July 10th (5 days). Any orders prior will lock in current prices even though many items have long lead times right now. Some parts will go up significantly, some parts will be unaffected. The RA3 3 common parts are all affected.


----------



## spiwrx

RA3 Hybrid will be available in Gloss white only for pre-order later today on my website, first batch to ship January 2023. If you don't know message me.
Through Engraving you are able to adjust the finish color later.

The outdoor outlet is also up for pre-order and should ship sooner, hopefully in time for your Christmas lights.


----------



## bob jones808

When is RA3 coming to the UK?


----------



## FlyingDiver

Just finished the RRa3 training, and have been playing with Designer. I like it more than Inclusive. But some questions...

What are the options with an RRa3 system to connect an outbuilding to the main system? I see a note about a wired repeater, but which product is that? I thought the REPPRO was wireless only. I'm OK with Type A or Type X in the outbuilding, it's just going to be lights, switches, and sensors.


----------



## smoothtlk

FlyingDiver said:


> Just finished the RRa3 training, and have been playing with Designer. I like it more than Inclusive. But some questions...
> 
> What are the options with an RRa3 system to connect an outbuilding to the main system? I see a note about a wired repeater, but which product is that? I thought the REPPRO was wireless only. I'm OK with Type A or Type X in the outbuilding, it's just going to be lights, switches, and sensors.


If you have an automation controller, then you can put Ra3 or other in the outbuilding and let the automation controller be your user interface or bridge between the two disparate systems.


----------



## FlyingDiver

smoothtlk said:


> If you have an automation controller, then you can put Ra3 or other in the outbuilding and let the automation controller be your user interface or bridge between the two disparate systems.


Yeah, that's my backup plan if I can't bridge the main unit over. I have a Caseta hub that I won't be using otherwise which would work OK for the hangar.


----------



## FlyingDiver

This is for a new house build which is 15-18 months out...


----------



## thebland

FlyingDiver said:


> This is for a new house build which is 15-18 months out...


Why not install a second wired RA3 repeater?


----------



## FlyingDiver

thebland said:


> Why not install a second wired RA3 repeater?


I could, I guess. Seems overkill for a small number of devices in the hangar.


----------



## thebland

I have a Radio Ra3 system set up in a house. I notice that when the keypad is backlit, only the small vertical bar on each button is lit up - but not the name of the scene. The name of the scene lit up on the older Ra2 keypads... Am I missing something the programming?


----------



## DMILANI

The new Sunnata keypads do not have backlit keys or labels like the original RA2 ones. Too bad.


----------



## thebland

DMILANI said:


> The new Sunnata keypads do not have backlit keys or labels like the original RA2 ones. Too bad.


Well that's sort of dumb...


----------



## jfeger

I’m finding myself thinking I like the RA2 switches and keypads better than the RA3 Sunnata. I have both, and while the Sunnata look awesome, they are functionally frustrating when the Touch Bar gets accidentally touched when trying to turn on or off. Additionally the switches feel inferior in construction. Am I alone in this thought?


----------

